# help! neighbours launched a formal complaint about barking puppy



## kpdeej (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello again,

You guys have been so helpful. I'm wondering if you have any advice for me.
I have a 4 month old boston terrier who barks when I'm away. I leave him in a room with water and all his toys stuffed with peanut butter. I know that he's only 4 months and it's natural for him to be anxious when we're away, but a neighbour has launched a complaint with the strata council! (I'm in a condo)

I'm going through desensitizing him, but this is a definite blip in the plan. I can't train him to be completely alright by himself this soon. The letter that the council sent says that if allegations are correct (and they are), we might be breaking a bylaw (augh!)

What do I do? My boyfriend is out getting a shock collar now, but I REALLY DON'T want to use it. Have you guys come across anything that has worked? I've bought calming supplements but they don't seem to work. And yes, I do try to tire him out, but it's hard with the freezing weather we're in right now.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I will say that a 4 month old is WAY TOO YOUNG to put an electronic collar on! What is your schedule like? Both the dog's and yourself. Is ANYBODY home with him? If not, can you hire a dog walker to come in and give the pup a break?


----------



## kpdeej (Nov 19, 2010)

My boyfriend bought an ultrasonic indoor bark corrector instead of a collar. I'm probably away for 5-7 hours a day and my boyfriend even more. I'll look around for a dog walker, but I don't have high hopes...


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Its a hard fix 5 to 7 hours is to long for a pup and a bosten requires a lot of exersize


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Does he have all of his vaccinations? Can he be taken to doggie daycare while you're away? At the very least, can you find someone to come watch him or would be willing to dog-sit him? 

The restraints put on apartment/condo tenants to keep their dogs quiet and FAST can really be quite ridiculous. There really is no instant quick fix for barking, especially not for a young puppy. If I were you I'd keep trying to train him not to bark, distracting him with toys, and wearing him out with exercise, but in the meantime try to find a temporary solution that will keep your neighbors from complaining.


----------



## kpdeej (Nov 19, 2010)

He still needs his rabies (this week) and, I think, some boosters. Looking for a doggy daycare centre, how much should I expect to pay, do you know?


----------



## petschool4u (Dec 6, 2010)

What you are facing is dog separation anxiety. I had that problem with one of my dogs years ago but he barked and chewed things apart. You should follow certain steps in dealing with the separation anxiety. I am sure once you do, your puppy will stop doing that.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I think it's a little premature to say it's separation anxiety for certain. The only thing the OP is complaining about at this time is her young pup barking when she's away. Separation anxiety often times involves destruction as well as other anxiety induced behaviors.
This is a young pup that's not used to being alone in his new home. 

I know I've seen some of your other posts before, OP, but, I can't remember, how long have you had your puppy? Do you crate? Do you cover the crate when you're gone?

I would also research the bylaw that you've allegedly broken, as well as the rest of the policies included in your condo's rules and regulations. Have you talked to your neighbors directly? Sometimes, when you first get a puppy, and realize they are barking excessively, it's good to go to your neighbors right away, and let them know your situation.
Just explain that you know it's a problem, you are frustrated with the barking also, but you're working on it. Ask for their patience. A little smoothing over in the beginning can go a long way. That said, you might be past this point, since the neighbors have filed an official complaint.

Good luck!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

You can also try some fixes to the condo rather than the dog. If you think a neighbor on one specific side of you is complaining, start with keeping the puppy on the other side of the condo. I'm going to assume he is crated. Pick a room with carpet or a rug to muffle noise to a floor below you. Upholstered furniture helps to dampen sound also. 
Look into the variety of store-bought and "Do-it-yourself" sound barriers that musicians with home studios use. Try leaving a fan on for white noise and a TV or radio turned on low to distract the puppy.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The Dog daycare place I used to work at charged $12 for a 4 hour Daycare session  or $24 for 8 hours If someone only paid for 4 hours it would be AM or PM. 
Or they also had bulk discount, $200 upfront covered 2 weeks of all day daycare or $350 covered one month of all day daycare


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Also, dogs usually have a reason to bark at something, such as an unseen noise. Yuo might try putting a recorder in the condo to determine what is triggering the barking ?


----------



## kpdeej (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey all,

just an update on the neighbour situation:

First a rant:
I live in a pet friendly building. The guy who complained is part of the my building's strata council. I talked to another member who implied that this guy doesn't have a dog and is very "sensitive" (to be fair, he works nights and sleeps days). Anyway, talking to the neighbours around me, it seems like he canvassed the neighbours around me to complain about my puppy. They said they could hear it, but didn't really mind it, but that it really bothered the man who complained. He did come to our door to talk to us, we apologized and told him we were working on it. I guess he came up again when we weren't home. Instead of writing up a note and leaving it under our door though, he made a formal complaint to the council and had our management company write a letter on his behalf. I don't know about anyone else, but I found this pretty discourteous.

ANYWAY. As some of you may know, Wilbur (that's my puppy) has his own room that I leave him in while I'm at school. Today, I tried having the door open and a makeshift barrier (a table leaf) across the doorway. He wasn't anxious at all when I left and no barking! I came home today and he had jumped the barrier into the living room, but did absolutely no damage. Just sat there calmly when I came in! He even held in his pee the entire time!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Bostons, so don't know if they're barky or not - some just are (like Doxies). When I foster, I sometimes get a barker, and have found some things that help a great deal. Before you leave for work, make sure he gets a fast-paced walk, because he needs to run off the zoomies after sleeping all night. If you have to get up an hour or so earlier, so be it. Crate the dog instead of letting him run around, as he'll be more likely to just sleep while you're gone (dogs sleep a good 16 hrs. a day). In addition, try draping a quilt/blanket over the crate, run a fan, and leave the stereo on for him (mine like the soft jazz station). Get a routine going where you say and do the same thing when you leave, and return; helps the dog settle in, and they get used to the routine. One of my dogs would literally go limp and NOT get into the crate, plus scream when she couldn't see me. I established a little ritual and kept the routine. Within 10 days she was getting up and going into her crate by herself when she saw me put my shoes on, getting ready to leave for work! My neighbors said they didn't hear her at all, and the mailman said "you have dogs?" when I asked him if my dogs barked when he delivered my mail! lol Guess not! 

Good luck!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

After reading the update it reminded me: I was going ask if the door to his "room" was shut. It really makes puppies feel isolated and alone. So, yes, if you leave the door open, it can be a big help. You can get a baby gate pretty cheap, you can even find them at thrift stores, sometimes.


----------

